# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Who dies??????

## tammyy2j

http://www.allaboutsoap.co.uk/

Please let it be Katie  :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Hollie-x

Lmao. I have to admit though, I don't really like her anymore! Maybe it's Jack, I've just read the post about him being ill IRL..

----------


## miccisy

Miles is supposed to be killed off in Emmerdale isnt he?

----------


## *funky*monkey*

> Miles is supposed to be killed off in Emmerdale isnt he?


Ohh... Well he wasn't much of a character tbh :Searchme:  , Yeah I wish it was Katie she annoys me SO much! :Angry:

----------


## katherine

its miles already reported its miles in inside soap

----------

lizann (23-04-2008), Mr Maestro (18-04-2008)

----------


## Mr Maestro

Yeap it's Miles

----------


## lilliput

Ahhh, the reliability of the soap rags. :Lol:

----------

